# Southern Cal



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Starting the thread this a.m. as my dog is down there again without me. Anxious to hear any and all news. Thanks ahead for all callbacks postings and any descriptions of Open stake.


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

only info i have is that Open only dropped 4 after the first????


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Derby Results

1st #9 Tiger Mtn's Ghost Rider One O-Choral Greer H-Mike Taylor

2nd #18 Working's Red River O/H Joanne Fitzpatrick

3rd #16 Applewood's Bow Rider at Sealion O/H Wendy Pennington-Makes Derby List

4th #12 Wood River's Little Diesel O-Bill Fruehling H-Don Remien

RJ #10 Buck N Bobby O-Mary and Gary Ahlgren H-Gary

JAMs 4, 11, 13


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats, Mike, Tiff, and Choral, on Boo's first!


----------



## DenverB2B (Feb 22, 2009)

A huge congrats to BOO and the gang.


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

2nd series of the open is a Double and a blind. The blind runs through the flyer from yesterday. Long bird to the left of the blind, and a short retired gun to the far left across water. dogs watch the marks, run the blind, then pick up the marks. first 2 dogs I saw picked up, the second dog I saw drilled it (Florence), than Patti and Billy had 2 good jobs and figuring I don't run until the 30th dog, I left to take a nap 

Kris


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Qualifying callbacks to 2nd:

2,3,4,5,7,8,10,12,13,14,15,17,18,19,20


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur Callbacks to 2nd (33 dogs)

1,7,8,9,10,11,13,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,23,24,25,26,28,29,30,31,32,33,34,35,36,37,38,39,40,41,44


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Mrs. Joanne & River.


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Kris Hunt said:


> 2nd series of the open is a Double and a blind. The blind runs through the flyer from yesterday. Long bird to the left of the blind, and a short retired gun to the far left across water. dogs watch the marks, run the blind, then pick up the marks. first 2 dogs I saw picked up, the second dog I saw drilled it (Florence), than Patti and Billy had 2 good jobs and figuring I don't run until the 30th dog, I left to take a nap
> 
> Kris


Kris
Thanks for the great description. Can someone post Open rotation?


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

labhauler said:


> Kris
> Thanks for the great description. Can someone post Open rotation?


38 58 8 28


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks, Russ


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur call backs to 3rd Series (20 dogs)

1,7,8,10,11,13,16,18,19,24,25,29,33,34,35,36,39,40,41,44

Rumor has it that the second series in the Open will not finish today.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Qualifying Results

1st #19 Bigwoods Hillbilly Hammer O-Linda Johnson H-Don Remien

2nd #7 Moonstones Frontier Indiana Jones O-Crystal Cockroft H-Luann Pleasant

3rd #5 Citori's The Emancipator O-Glenn & Robin Gulvin H-Glenn

4th #15 The One and Only O-Jeff & Karen Schilz H-Luann Pleasant

RJ #13 Madame Britney of Rimrock O-Ronald Kiehn H-Don Remien

JAMs 2,3,4,8,10,12,14,17,18,20

Open did finish the second series of the Open. Judges are still working on the call backs.


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

WOW....Congratulations MOONSTONES Frontier Indiana Jones on his QUALIFYING SECOND!

Last week the derby list with a Derby Win; this week Qualified All-Age...

Very happy for Crystal and Luann.

Sarita


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Henry.


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

I don't think anyone stayed for open callbax so if anyone gets them if they'd post them here I'd appreciate. the second series took a heavy toll. there were a LOT of pick-ups and only a very few really nice jobs that I saw, Florence was one of them and Don with Shaq was another. Judges in the drivers seat for sure.

Kris


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

DMA said:


> Congrats, Mike, Tiff, and Choral, on Boo's first!


 
Huge congrats to you all!! Oh, and Ben too! 

Pretty damned good for a yellow female pointing lab


----------



## tmt (Mar 14, 2009)

Open callbacks should be:

4, 7, 17, 20, 25, 29, 30, 35, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 45, 50, 51, 55, 60, 61, 63, 64, 65, 66, 68


24 dogs back total


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

moonstonelabs said:


> WOW....Congratulations MOONSTONES Frontier Indiana Jones on his QUALIFYING SECOND!
> 
> Last week the derby list with a Derby Win; this week Qualified All-Age...
> 
> ...


Oh, Henry, So Proud of You. Congrats to Crystal and LuAnn.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

its Hammer time in the Qual...way to go Don Remien w/ Hammer


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Open Callbacks to the 4th series (21 dogs)

4, 7, 17, 20, 25, 29, 30, 35, 39, 40, 41, 42, 45, 50, 55, 61, 63, 64, 65, 66, 68


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Open Results:

1st #42 FC AFC Wood River's Franchise O-Bill Fruehling H-Don Remien

2nd #55 FC AFC Candlewood Justin Time Xinga O-Judy Pond H-Patti Kiernan

3rd #4 FC Pike of Castle Bay O-Marion Boulton-Stroud H-Bill Sargenti

4th #50 FC AFC Volwood's Angel O/H Jack Vollstedt

RJ #39 FC Adams Acres Water Lily O- Marion Boulton-Stroud H-Bill Sargenti

JAMs: 7,17,20,25,29,30,35,41,61,63,64,65,66,67,68


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for posting Russ. Even if my dog didnt make it. Sigh.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Way to go Don Remien and Shaq...thats two Open wins on the west coast circuit with one more trial next week, throw in a Qual win with Hammer and Don definitely earned his paycheck this weekend


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Alright Shaq!!


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

yeh Henry.
Good Job!!
Sue


----------



## R.Sage (Sep 21, 2008)

Nice, Shaq and Son (Hammer)!


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Congrats Luann P for Henry, and Solo fine appearances
and to 
Jack and Angel

seems talent runs in the family... (Pirate's Sister)


----------

